# Polished Bliss®: STATE OF OUR ART



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

:thumb:


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

good video rich, how do you rate the gyeon coatings for ease of use?


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Superb video and a detailing master class,Good stuff:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## seabrook132 (Aug 17, 2010)

Awessome video and one of my fave cars too!


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

And you picked the best 911.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Fantastic video!


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

received this via the email subscription,

cracker of a video!


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

Great work, and i really enjoying watching the PB videos, but this one is just too 'bouncy'. too many up and downs, shaking effect etc.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Stunning, absolutely Stunning.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

brilliant guys!


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Enjoyed that cheers :thumb:

Blame you guys for getting me into Gyeon :lol:


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Leo19 (Mar 9, 2011)

Very cool video!


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Very nice. Bet that took some editing! 

Has Clark switched to using the Rupes rather than the Flex now then


----------



## DurhamLad1973 (Aug 9, 2013)

Great video.

Wish I lived closer, would love to treat my car to that level of service. :buffer:


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Unbelievable video, not hard to see where the 100 hours went. How do Gyeon coatings compare to Gtechniq and 22ple? (e.g MOHs vs C1 vs 22ple, prime vs EXO, RIM vs C5, Vuew vs G1/3)? Noticeably easier application, better looks, longer durability?


----------



## gmcg (Mar 30, 2013)

All I can say is awesome


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Very well done guys, lots of hard work went into that and it shows.


----------



## SuperColin (Apr 20, 2013)

Brilliant !


----------



## gazzi123 (Jul 5, 2010)

you need to produce more videos like this, all you detailing videos are awesome and really capture that detailing is like an art form


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Great vid with a fantasic title.


----------



## N16k_W (May 12, 2013)

Fantastic. Really want to try Gyeon now!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Outstanding!


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

polac5397 said:


> good video rich, how do you rate the gyeon coatings for ease of use?


Very highly; none of them are hard to work with. CANCOAT is pretty much effortless, PRIME isn't much harder, MOHS is easy enough but demands more respect in terms of the length of time it is allowed to sit on the panel, and the same goes for MOHS+. As is usually the case, if you follow the instructions carefully then you shouldn't have a hard time. 



johnsastra16v said:


> Great work, and i really enjoying watching the PB videos, but this one is just too 'bouncy'. too many up and downs, shaking effect etc.


That's fair enough; to expect everyone to like the style would be asking a bit much! I decided to go nuts with this one to shake things up a bit (pardon the pun) - it would be a bit boring if we stuck to the same format all of the time. That said, it's unlikely I'll use a dubstep track again; it was hard work getting the footage to dance! 



jedi-knight83 said:


> Very nice. Bet that took some editing!
> 
> Has Clark switched to using the Rupes rather than the Flex now then


You're not wrong - the editing took significantly longer than the detail! Clark's still a FLEX XC man through and through, but I got him to switch for this video simply because I'm a RUPES man through and through and I was very keen to have some of my preferences shown (it's unlikely that I'll ever appear in front of the camera!). That said, we could have used the FLEX and still been on the right track for the state of our art theme (both systems have changed the way we all look at machine polishing compared to five years ago). 



ocdetailer said:


> Unbelievable video, not hard to see where the 100 hours went. How do Gyeon coatings compare to Gtechniq and 22ple? (e.g MOHs vs C1 vs 22ple, prime vs EXO, RIM vs C5, Vuew vs G1/3)? Noticeably easier application, better looks, longer durability?


I can't comment on GYEON vs Gtechniq as we haven't tested the latter range (well, not since 2007-ish!), but as for GYEON vs 22PLE, the following thoughts apply: (i) GYEON offer a wider range of coatings than 22PLE and, as a result of deliberate intent, some of them (CANCOAT and PRIME) are really very easy to apply (they were developed with enthusiasts in mind). However, MOHS is similar to the VX1 variants in terms of application method, i.e. you need to be careful with your on-panel timing, so whilst it's not hard to work with, it does demand more discipline; (ii) looks-wise there's not a great deal in it, but I like the greater sense of gloss that MOHS imparts compared to wholly inorganic coatings; (iii) durability comparisons are impossible to make without making a series of rigorous side by side tests (due to the number of variables involved), so all I can really say on this point is that I'm very happy with what GYEON offers; the durability we quote for each product is easily achievable under real world conditions (i.e. un-garaged daily drivers). 



gazzi123 said:


> you need to produce more videos like this, all you detailing videos are awesome and really capture that detailing is like an art form


I'd love to... if only I had more time. I reckon this one consumed about 6 solid weeks of my time from start to finish. :doublesho


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Great Video, and agree with your website commentary. Detailing as we have known it is really changing..


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Superb video guys, watched it without the music at work and though it was good, but the music makes it brillant.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

If anyone wants one there is a cheap one here

http://www.paragongb.com/cars/porsche-911-turbo-993-for-sale-xil4371


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

What a cracking video and I've never seen silver paint look so good

I'm sorely tempted to give you my f10 525 to play with now


----------



## GBT (Dec 14, 2012)

loved the video


----------



## plw (Apr 10, 2007)

Fantastic video and thanks for taking the time and trouble putting it together. Especially the time 

I owned a 993 C2 in Polar Silver back in the day and it always had a slightly blue, liquid look to it, particularly in grey overcast light, which of course is most of the time...


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Dougnorwich said:


> What a cracking video and I've never seen silver paint look so good
> 
> I'm sorely tempted to give you my f10 525 to play with now


It's rather a long way to come (500+ miles!) but you'd be very welcome.


----------

